# 3rd Annual Music Tournament



## Ether's Bane (Sep 18, 2008)

It's late September again, and you know what that means! It's time for the Music Tournament! We had 97 contestants last year, so we're shooting for an even 100 this year. You may nominate two musical acts, whether band or soloist, every 24 hours. Last year's top 20 bands automatically qualify. Fortunately, I had saved the names of the top 20 last year, so they weren't wiped with the forum.

Contestants:

1. Dream Theater
2. Symphony X
3. Blind Guardian
4. Judas Priest
5. Nevermore
6. Opeth
7. Iron Maiden
8. Nightwish
9. Stratovarius
10. Pain of Salvation
11. Slayer
12. Black Label Society
13. Led Zeppelin
14. Annihilator
15. Iced Earth
16. Gamma Ray
17. Testament
18. Blackfield
19. Porcupine Tree
20. Sonata Arctica
21. Kamelot
22. Nox Arcana
23. Epica
24. After Forever
25. Metallica
26. Dethklok
27. Queen
28. The Who
29. Red Hot Chili Peppers
30. Muse
31. Radiohead
32. Tori Amos
33. Emilie Autumn
34. YUI
35. Pink Floyd
36. Frank Zappa
37. Coldplay
38. Michael Buble
39. Morbid Angel
40. KMFDM
41. Depeche Mode
42. Arcade Fire
43. The Flaming Lips
44. Children of Bodom
45. Sirenia
46. Vienna Teng
47. Vertical Horizon
48. Alice in Chains
49. DragonForce
50. Sigur Ros
51. Sarah McLachlan
52. Disturbed
53. Queens of the Stone Age
54. Elis
55. Tarja
56. AC/DC
57. Guns n' Roses
58. Sum 41
59. Linkin Park
60. Paramore
61. Hanzel und Gretyl
62. Phil Collins
63. Helloween
64. Megadeth
65. Kelly Clarkson
66. Kid Rock
67. Rammstein
68. Ozzy Osbourne
69. Poison
70. Skid Row
71. Bamboo
72. Deicide
73. Leaves' Eyes
74. Within Temptation
75. Neutral Milk Hotel
76. The Dismemberment Plan
77. Mediaeval Baebes
78. Tristania
79. Okkervil River
80. Of Montreal
81. 30 Seconds to Mars
82. Pain
83. R.E.M.
84. Yellowcard
85. Motley Crue
86. Deep Purple
87. Lamb of God
88. L'Arc-en-Ciel
89. Maximum the Hormone
90. Godsmack
91. Killswitch Engage
92. The Gathering
93. Qntal
94. Amon Amarth
95. The Dilinger Escape Plan
96. The Decemberists
97. Gorillaz
98. Fear Factory
99. God Is An Astronaut
100. Regina Spektor

EDIT: The Golden Gun Award will make a return, as well as one ultra-secret rule that I cannot reveal until the scoring round starts.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 18, 2008)

Kamelot
Nox Arcana


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 18, 2008)

Epica and (since Furret already nominated Kamelot) After Forever.

Will this ultra-secret rule do anything about the voting-purely-for-the-sake-of-killing thing? Or the spite-voting? :/ The focus should probably lean a little more towards, y'know, how good the music is.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 18, 2008)

Metallica
Dethklok


----------



## Jolty (Sep 18, 2008)

Jolty shall join in this year

Nominating Queen and The Who


----------



## Jetx (Sep 18, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers and Muse.

A bit more variety.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 18, 2008)

Radiohead
Tori Amos


----------



## Minish (Sep 18, 2008)

Blaaah, it's annoying that the top twenty last year were basically all metal, rock etc. because that's what the majority of the forum listen to.

I'll participate anyway, just for the fun of it. XD

Emilie Autumn
YUI


----------



## Espeon (Sep 18, 2008)

Nominating Pink Floyd and Frank Zappa.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 18, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> Blaaah, it's annoying that the top twenty last year were basically all metal, rock etc. because that's what the majority of the forum listen to.
> 
> I'll participate anyway, just for the fun of it. XD
> 
> ...


'tis true.

The first one was a bit of a farce with Megadeth(everyone was downvoting their most hated and voting a random band up.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 18, 2008)

I nominate Coldplay and Michael Bublé.


----------



## Morbid (Sep 18, 2008)

Morbid Angel
Slayer


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 18, 2008)

KMFDM
Depeche Mode


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 18, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> Epica and (since Furret already nominated Kamelot) After Forever.
> 
> Will this ultra-secret rule do anything about the voting-purely-for-the-sake-of-killing thing? Or the spite-voting? :/ The focus should probably lean a little more towards, y'know, how good the music is.


I approve of both of these nominations, although Altmer will make it his mission to get Epica off asap. >:|

also Squarewalker you fucking rule for KMFDM


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 18, 2008)

Arcade Fire
The Flaming Lips

a bunch of my other favorite bands are on there already


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 18, 2008)

^agreed

Children of Bodom and Sirenia.


----------



## Keltena (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, everyone! It's Salamander, with Artists Nobody Else Has Heard Of!

Vienna Teng
Vertical Horizon


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

I've heard of both of those artists. o_O Vertical Horizon especially; they were _really_ popular in the 90s.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll nominate Alice in Chains and DragonForce.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 19, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> I approve of both of these nominations, although Altmer will make it his mission to get Epica off asap. >:|
> 
> also Squarewalker you fucking rule for KMFDM


nah glam and gay metal bands like dragonforce are going off first


----------



## Altmer (Sep 19, 2008)

I nominate for today...

Sigur Ros and Sarah McLachlan


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 19, 2008)

Disturbed and Queens of the Stone Age. 

o_O O_o *runs*


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

Today, I'll nominate:

Elis
Tarja



> nah glam and gay metal bands like dragonforce are going off first


I support this movement wholeheartedly


----------



## Jolty (Sep 19, 2008)

Do we have to nominate different bands/artists each day?


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok then

Queen
Pink Floyd


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

You already nominated Queen, and Pink Floyd's up there already. =P


----------



## Jolty (Sep 19, 2008)

Note to self: check the first post lol
I'll get this right eventually...

AC/DC
Guns N' Roses


----------



## Frosty~ (Sep 19, 2008)

Sum 41
Linkin Park
=D


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

altmer my mission has changed


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 19, 2008)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Sum 41
> Linkin Park
> =D


...no comment.

Blind Guardian
Paramore


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

you're not allowed to post "...no comment" and then nominate paramore >:|


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 19, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> you're not allowed to post "...no comment" and then nominate paramore >:|


Shush, I happen to like Hayley's voice. Among other things.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

you sound like me two years ago when Paramore was all that I ever listened to :P


----------



## Altmer (Sep 19, 2008)

Paramore are good.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

There are so many other bands that did what they do years before them. And did it better, too.

I mean, there are worst bands to like, but... if you've heard anything from Tsunami Bomb, Sunny Day Real Estate, or even Le Tigre, you'll probably realize just how generic they are.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 19, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Paramore are good.


See? Even Altmer agrees.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

Altmer thinks Katy Perry and Radiohead are both good so we're not exactly super-compatible music buddies


----------



## Altmer (Sep 19, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> There are so many other bands that did what they do years before them. And did it better, too.
> 
> I mean, there are worst bands to like, but... if you've heard anything from Tsunami Bomb, Sunny Day Real Estate, or even Le Tigre, you'll probably realize just how generic they are.


I don't like them because they are original.



> Altmer thinks Katy Perry and Radiohead are both good so we're not exactly super-compatible music buddies


awww man I was gonna profess my love for you and now this


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 19, 2008)

Hanzel und Gretyl
Phil Collins


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 19, 2008)

what the fuck squarewalker i didn't know you liked so much cool shit


----------



## Jetx (Sep 19, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Shush, I happen to like Hayley's voice. Among other things.


And just what _are_ these "other things"? ;)

Anyway, it should be well-known that voting the bands you want to win up at the start is a bad idea. People just revenge-kill it straight away. Kinda sucks.

Edit: Also I'll throw in 
Helloween
Megadeth


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 19, 2008)

Kelly Clarkson
Kid Rock

Why not?


----------



## Renteura (Sep 19, 2008)

Rammstein
Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 20, 2008)

Renteura said:


> Ozzy Osbourne


Damn, I was gonna nominate him. But never mind.

(dare I say it?) Poison
(dare I say it again?) Skid Row


----------



## Frosty~ (Sep 20, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> ...no comment.


What? I can have my own taste in music.


----------



## Jetx (Sep 20, 2008)

Just don't get your hopes up for their survival. ;)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 20, 2008)

Bamboo
Deicide


----------



## Keltena (Sep 20, 2008)

Let's see...

Leaves' Eyes
Within Temptation



Furretsu said:


> I've heard of both of those artists. o_O Vertical Horizon especially; they were _really_ popular in the 90s.


Really? _Nobody_ I know in real life ever has the faintest idea who I'm talking about. =P


----------



## Altmer (Sep 20, 2008)

Neutral Milk Hotel
The Dismemberment Plan


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 20, 2008)

Mediaeval Baebes
Tristania


----------



## Altmer (Sep 20, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Mediaeval Baebes
> Tristania


hahaha nice

also I'm entering non-metal for diversity


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 20, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Kelly Clarkson
> Kid Rock
> 
> Why not?


I now also have a mission

anyway uh how about Okkervil River, Of Montreal, for the "cool indie bands that start with O" category


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 20, 2008)

Altmer said:


> hahaha nice
> 
> also I'm entering non-metal for diversity


Have you seen my charts? That isn't a joke nomination. =P I love the Baebes.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 20, 2008)

30 seconds to mars


----------



## Altmer (Sep 20, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Have you seen my charts? That isn't a joke nomination. =P I love the Baebes.


I know.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 20, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I now also have a mission
> 
> anyway uh how about Okkervil River, Of Montreal, for the "cool indie bands that start with O" category


Kelly Clarkson is fine compared to what Ice nominated =P


----------



## Altmer (Sep 20, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I now also have a mission
> 
> anyway uh how about Okkervil River, Of Montreal, for the "cool indie bands that start with O" category


the only band with an O that I worship is Opeth


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 20, 2008)

I like, um... Omnia I guess


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 20, 2008)

Pain
R.E.M.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 20, 2008)

Yellowcard
Motley Crue


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 21, 2008)

Deep Purple
Lamb of God


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 21, 2008)

L'Arc-en-Ciel
Maximum the Hormone

...don't ask.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 21, 2008)

Uh...Godsmack and Killswitch Engage.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 21, 2008)

The Gathering
Qntal


----------



## Altmer (Sep 21, 2008)

Amon Amarth
The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

The Decemberists
Gorillaz


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 21, 2008)

Fear Factory
God Is An Astronaut


----------



## Keltena (Sep 21, 2008)

Regina Spektor
Corrinne May


----------



## Renteura (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like we have 100.


----------

